# cornwall beach side camps ?



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

we are off on our travels again, cornwall this time, pentewan sands, but want to see the big atlantic rollers too, anyone know of campsites really near beach where we can see them but they can't get us! we go this sat 17th cheers guys and girls!
we have tried perran sands but they don't take our size rig, 24' ah!


----------



## 99411 (May 25, 2006)

http://www.parkdeanholidays.co.uk/holywell-bay-holiday-park.htm or further north (north devon) http://www.parkdeanholidays.co.uk/ruda-holiday-park.htm
both take larger vans and allow one night stops


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Raine.. 
this pic is from a post in www.rvfulltiming.com .. courtesy of Edgie.










quote Edgie
The place is called Putsborough and is part of Woolacombe bay in North Devon, its a private car park and has NO facilities, they charge £15 per night which is expensive for a parking spot, however the place is one of our favourites and is a good surf beach if the wind is in the right direction.

PLEASE NOTE :- We only drive there either VERY early in the morning or VERY late at night, why? because you do NOT!!!!!!! want to meet anything coming the other way in the lanes, also there is a ford which my tow bottoms on - thank goodness for the V8


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

cheers peeps, any more?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

well we are heading for pentewan sands either fri or sat , maybe over to perranporth to see the big rollers, by peeps, will pop in when we get back, thanks for info!


----------



## 99411 (May 25, 2006)

the one posted above at Putsborough is just up the road from ruda but at ruda for a pound more you get showers, entertainment and all the other bits and bobs that go with the site, ok so its a long walk - 200yards to the beach  well worth a visit...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I don't know what it is called but there is one literally on the beach as you go up the road to Mega Vissy (sounds like) from the South. At Mawgan Porth if you drive in and turn the only road going left by the garage are 3 or 4 or more sites with a 5 minute walk to Mawgan Porth Beach. There are some pics in Pussers Nest - the ones where I was sodding about with a baby seagull.


----------



## 99043 (May 4, 2006)

Is this the one you mean Pusser ?
£25 per night to be 'at' the beach

We looked at this place, but I think they only accept booking s for 1 week or more. That's longer than we want this time around.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

GillianandJohn said:


> Is this the one you mean Pusser ?
> £25 per night to be 'at' the beach
> 
> We looked at this place, but I think they only accept booking s for 1 week or more. That's longer than we want this time around.


Nail on the head. Many thanks. It looks very nice as you drive up the hill and get an aerial view. Maybe a bit too many pitches for my liking but one thing is for sure, you are on the beach until that is, the Ice Cap melts. 

Oh and you can also launch ships there. 8O


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Try Churchdown Farm at Godrevy ( Gwithian) right by the beach, There were also 10 or more vans wild camping along the road from Gwithian heading North tonight in various car parks. These are well hidden cliff top parks and at the moment seem to be usable but beware the Council will surely one day put a stop to it!

Finally sorry but the pounding surf is nothing but a ripple at the moment. There are a number of surf forecasts on the web but try A1surf.com, also very good for long range weather forecasts!!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: hi well we are back, and lovely and brown, and no we didn't bring the weather back with us, sorry

we went to pentewan sands site near st austell, very nice, own beach, lovely, stay away from amusement arcade tho, nearly all the 2pence ones were broken they didn't even get our pound we were so disgusted. ade did complain. shop nice, sea nice, ade went in, came out with a very high voice, but no waves,

moved on the monday to perransands a haven site on the other side, near perronporth, we HAD WAVES, WAVES WAVES brilliant, ade neary bought a wet suit and went in there to, our son said DAD go for it weve been down there for weeks and not had any, andwe had loads, 
lovely beach, down down quite away usually have a train, i managed it, going up was easier than i thought, check things for kids are open, because they are short staffed a few of the things that were said to be open in the brochure were NOT , one lady complained, and i don't blame her, and they opened it. will add comments to sites later,

we liked it down there, i really liked the a30 and the a 303 roads too, met some other autotrail people, they say on the interenet to phone if you are over 21, but we are 24 and the other people =at least two more were over 27' so quiery it if they say no, some of the tents are bigger than than, and the grass all seems to be growing on scalpings""""


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Glad you are back safe and sound and the 2p slots are trashed I won't be going there. I like those machines where you roll a coin in and it lands on a pile and at the other end you hope some will drop off as a result and you win. There have been times when I have won over 10p. 8)


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks pusser nice to be missed, we tried the rolling ones, but they were a bit iffy, another one where you dropped coin in the top, the middle slot wasn't working, we told them a few times, and they just opened it dropped them down, and left it not good, but we went on the others we had thirty mins one time, ten mins was the shortest, oh we also had a go at cash bingo, well two evenings and one time i only had one to go, not on the twohundered andten night tho, this would have been sixty five, but i was still sweating, even had to ask how they played it, not really my idea of fun, but it made a change, i read a good book while away michael cordy crime zero brilliant, off to lincoln next oh arent we the gadabouts, well we have been to shepton jan, brighton twice, sandy balls, paigton, brean on sands, minehead, st austell peterborough perran sands, not bad aye lol oh and kissingland, aldeburgh as well hm was there any more,.


----------

